# Hoyt Faktor 30 all set up



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

2014 Hoyt Faktor 30 fully set up with new this year Vapor Trail sting and cables, Tight Spot Quiver, Ripcord arrow rest, Black Gold 7 Pin sight. Excellent condition. Currently set at 27.5 in draw but can be changed by dealer. Over $1400 invested set up new ***$650.00*** I live in Hurricane Utah and can get the bow to the Salt Lake area. No shipping


----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

The pics won't post, so I will send pics on request.


----------

